

2008 Data Mining Shootout - jfornear
http://www.smu.edu/en/News/2008/data-mining-champs-4nov2008.aspx

======
jfornear
Shameless plug for my school :D

> The goal was to use weather data to predict flight cancellations and pre-
> reserve hotel rooms and rental cars for stranded passengers.

This kind of stuff is fascinating.

